# Nexus 7 Problems



## tracers (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello:

My wife has an Electra Cruiser Deluxe (about 6 yrs old?) with a nexus 7 hub. We are having a few problems. 

1. it slides out of gear in 4th.

2. It will not stay in 7th gear at all. It is quite firm to move it into 7th gear, but then it slides right out.

For problem 1, I have read on another site how to adjust it, using the barrel adjustment to line up the orange dots at the hub. I did this last night, but after a few shifts, it moves out of alignment. Is there something wrong with the cable? maybe too loose or too tight? I was thinking maybe its too tight because it will not stay in 7th at all.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## jsharvey1961 (Jul 19, 2011)

It probably just needs to to be disassembled and cleaned and then re-lubed (with lightweight Nexus Internal Hub Grease). What model number is it? 7R40, 7R42, . . . , 7R46?


----------



## mdyply (Dec 20, 2009)

That probably has nothing to do with the hub. If it is moving out of adjustment after a few shift then it most likely is a cable housing related issue. Make sure its seated properly at all contact and that any barrel adjusters are not buggered up... The issue is that its out of alignment, the question becomes, why is that happening. Cleaning your internal guts would do nothing to change this.


----------



## jsharvey1961 (Jul 19, 2011)

*mdyply is likely correct*

I mis-understood what the original poster was saying. I thought he said he had adjusted it and it still had the problem. On re-reading it I see it is a situation were it slips out of adjustment again. So if the OP can get the barrel adjuster to stay the correct place it should solve the problem.


----------

